# Residency requirements to register UK driving license



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

We are at the point of viewing PT cars and buying one pretty soon.

We have the form to register the driving license with IMTT and know the copies etc of what is needed......however, it says proof of residency is needed.

We haven't yet taken up full residency (that's the next job) and wonder if this could be the deeds of the house? I know that is an accepted document when buying a car from a dealer.

I wonder because on an old expat forum post it said it had to be the residency certificate - what if you haven't done residency yet? IMTT says that the license has to be registered within 30 days of taking up residency but should we really be doing the residency first if you can buy a car without a residency certificate?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No if you want to Register your UK D/L with IMTT* it can only be done if you're a Resident* so you need your official Registration of Residency, depends a bit on office but they might also reguire an Astedo from your Junta da Fresguesisa as proof of where you live.

Your confusion is because you can legally buy a car as a Non Resident, you only need a NIF & address


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

So the car can be bought with the house deeds (if a dealer) and fiscal number.....but can it be driven on a non-registered UK license? And insured with a Portuguese insurer?

We don't want to buy one and then get stopped after getting to the point of changing from our GB car! 

We are going to be sorting residency pretty much immediately, but just want to make sure the car can be driven if we buy one before we get residency.

We are pretty rural and know the local GNR guy so locally it isn't an issue but if we were going a bit further we don't want to fall foul of any check points.


----------



## dalmar21 (Aug 20, 2012)

I think I have the answer from you canoeman on this thread?

Uk citizens driving Portuguese cars help please - Portugal Forum | ExpatFocus.com

basically yes, we can buy, own, drive and insure a PT car with a UK license and without residency?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

dalmar21 said:


> So the car can be bought with the house deeds (if a dealer) and fiscal number.....but can it be driven on a non-registered UK license? And insured with a Portuguese insurer?
> 
> We don't want to buy one and then get stopped after getting to the point of changing from our GB car!
> 
> ...


Yes you can, but as you've already said once you register Residence you should within 30 days register your D/License with IMTT, nothing to stop you registering Residence earlier


----------

